# Le variazioni Goldberg



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2014)

Le Variazioni Goldberg (BWV 988) sono un'opera per clavicembalo consistente in un'aria con trenta variazioni, composte da Johann Sebastian Bach fra il 1741 e il 1745 e pubblicate a Norimberga dall'editore Balthasar Schmid. Sono dedicate a Johann Gottlieb Goldberg, a quel tempo in servizio come maestro di cappella presso il conte von Brühl a Dresda.

L'opera è stata concepita come un'architettura modulare di 32 brani, disposti seguendo schemi matematici e simmetrie che le conferiscono tanta coesione e continuità da non avere eguali nella storia della musica. Insieme all'Arte della fuga può essere considerata il vertice delle sperimentazioni di Bach nella creazione di musica per strumenti a tastiera, sia dal punto di vista tecnico-esecutivo, sia per lo stile che combina insieme ricerche di alto livello musicali e matematiche.

Sebbene in passato le Variazioni Goldberg fossero considerate soltanto un esercizio tecnico piuttosto ripetitivo, nel XX secolo il contenuto emotivo e la portata dell'intera composizione sono stati ampiamente valorizzati, anche grazie ad analisi critiche e tecniche piuttosto estese. Le Variazioni Goldberg offrono il migliore esempio di una musica concepita per la ricreazione di uno spirito competente ed esigente.[1]

Il grande valore strutturale, l'irraggiungibile tecnica compositiva, l'abilità di toccare ogni possibilità espressiva del clavicembalo e la tecnica esecutiva richiesta fanno delle Variazioni Goldberg un vero monumento all'intelligenza del grande compositore.

Sono molte le incisioni disponibili in tutto il mondo, insieme a libri e studi: ciò ha contribuito a renderlo uno dei pezzi più apprezzati da molti appassionati di musica classica ed eseguite su una varietà di strumenti musicali.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

patrimonio dell'umanità.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2014)

Così ne parla wikipedia.
Ma tra exercitium e experimentum, secondo il progetto dell'autore vi è con quest'opera il completamento della Klavierubung. IV parte.

Secondo Forkel, biografo di Bach, quest'opera fu pagata dal conte con una coppa contenente 100 luigi d'oro.

C'è poi mi ricordo un articolo di una psichiatra sulle strutture ricorsive e questa composizione.

Si chiude con un quodlibet
le cui parole sono meravigliose:

" Cavoli e rape mi han scacciato. Se mia madre avesse fatto cuocere della carne, sarei rimasto più a lungo" ( melodia due), la melodia uno con cui si combina la due, sarebbe " Da lungo tempo non so sto insieme a te: avvicinati avvicinati di più a me.

Resta comunque l'alfa e l'omega del pianista leggendario Glenn Gould.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2014)

L'opera parte con un'aria e qui vorrei mettere un'esecuzione oltre ogni limite fatta da una anziana signora poco prima di morire:

[video=youtube;A2MfdZCais0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2MfdZCais0[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2014)

Glenn alla fine della vita, reincide la sua prima registrazione.
DOpo quella del 1954.

[video=youtube;N2YMSt3yfko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2YMSt3yfko[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2014)

Gould era sconosciuto. 
Un giovane canadese, che investii tutti i suoi risparmi per organizzarsi un concerto.
A quel concerto fu notato e la cosa arrivò alle orecchie della cbs, e lui partì con questa incisione il suo progetto discografico.

[video=youtube;iGY9tHHM63Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGY9tHHM63Q[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2014)

Sempre negli anni 50...con rarissimo coraggio...e grandioso risultato...
[video=youtube;ax1kf6xaWE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ax1kf6xaWE8[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2014)

In versione per trio d'archi...
In quanto ci sono violoncellisti come Mischa che vogliono suonare non quello che è stato composto per il loro strumento, ma unicamente quello che a loro piace...

[video=youtube;6uli8fXrrlc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uli8fXrrlc[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2014)

O rivisitate dal francese Loussier.
Loussier era allievo di Nat, e dicono che già da pischello di conservatorio era famoso per modificare la musica altrui...

[video=youtube;CL5_DIPpNvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CL5_DIPpNvg[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2014)

In tempi sospettissimi, ma moltissimo sospetti, ci fu chi disse, Bach non si suona al pianoforte, ma al clavicembalo, riscopriamo questa vecchia ciabatta di strumento a tastiera e la pioniera fu la Wandissima Landoska...

[video=youtube;HWD-JvJ-6yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWD-JvJ-6yk[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2014)

Fatte dagli antichisti con i loro discutibilissimi criteri filologici...( Che nessuno sa come sonava Bach)
[video=youtube;Zv4_F5kL3xQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv4_F5kL3xQ[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2014)

E ci si prova a cimentarsi con alterni risultati...

[video=youtube;6MrsR0oNkDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MrsR0oNkDg[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2014)

Bel pezzo per la laurea di secondo livello...

[video=youtube;cdRYxEBaytk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdRYxEBaytk[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2014)

*Moltimodi sparati questa...*

Forse la più alta composizione per organo di tutti i tempi, in cui Bach si siede sull'Olimpo una volta per tutte...
Ma mai ho ascoltato una versione mirabile come questa...

[video=youtube;P2y9GxmhbIU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2y9GxmhbIU[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2014)

Anche se il punto fermo irremovibile resta questo.

[video=youtube;csyPJeo9enM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csyPJeo9enM[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2014)

*Invece questo io lo coparia...robe da non credere...abiurato alla fede degli antichi*

Ecco come suona un nevrotico...ma robe da non credere...

[video=youtube;HtFMxFQrKc4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtFMxFQrKc4[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2014)

*ehi nobody e queste? Le goldberg di Beethoven*

A buon diritto altro patrimonio 
Ma alla faccia dei critici 
Pare che questa esecuzione sia tra le più scandalose di GOuld...
Si disse...le suona come se fosse musica di Scriabin...epico Glenn...

32 variazioni in Do minore...

[video=youtube;bVrUaiL2gz8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVrUaiL2gz8[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2014)

*Benedetto youtube...*

Glenn scatenato con Mitropoulos...peccato che non ci sia video...qui 1958!

[video=youtube;D8hev4VCX28]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8hev4VCX28[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2014)

Qui abbiamo il video, l'anno precedente, ma i tempi sono decisamente fiacchi...

[video=youtube;U5ciEQi_Uh0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5ciEQi_Uh0[/video]


----------



## Alessandra (19 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le Variazioni Goldberg (BWV 988) sono un'opera per clavicembalo consistente in un'aria con trenta variazioni, composte da Johann Sebastian Bach fra il 1741 e il 1745 e pubblicate a Norimberga dall'editore Balthasar Schmid. Sono dedicate a Johann Gottlieb Goldberg, a quel tempo in servizio come maestro di cappella presso il conte von Brühl a Dresda.
> 
> L'opera è stata concepita come un'architettura modulare di 32 brani, disposti seguendo schemi matematici e simmetrie che le conferiscono tanta coesione e continuità da non avere eguali nella storia della musica. Insieme all'Arte della fuga può essere considerata il vertice delle sperimentazioni di Bach nella creazione di musica per strumenti a tastiera, sia dal punto di vista tecnico-esecutivo, sia per lo stile che combina insieme ricerche di alto livello musicali e matematiche.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2014)

*Orsù demoghe una trombada par sora...*

[video=youtube;iw3eH7YKbjU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iw3eH7YKbjU[/video]


----------

